# Rtt perle



## Clemence (1 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour je suis en contrat avec un pe .
Le pe a 12 rtt nous avons mis 6jours une semaine de congé ce qui fait année incomplète 46semaine ,reste 6rtt que le PE prend en perle . Je fait réellement 40,5, h semaine au contrat nous avons mis 34 h du coup 6,5h heures complémentaires toute les semaines depuis 1 ans donc nous avons déduit 1journne de rtt par semaine. 
Mon ******************************************************** me dit du coup pour les 6jours restant ces pas possible il faut faire avenant en remettant 40,5 h semaine et ne pas déduire les 6rtt quand ils sont pris . Du coup que faire je ne trouve aucun article pour faire voir au pe merci


----------



## booboo (1 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
Vous travaillez 40 heures semaines mais la mensualisation a été faite sur 34 h ???  

Nous déduisons de la mensualisation des semaines entières.
Ce que vous dis votre ********************************************************, c'est que les jours de rtt posés par les parents par ci par là, sont considérés comme des absences pour convenance personnelle, donc pas de déduction.
On mensualise, on ne paie pas au réel.


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Novembre 2022)

Et bien je vous dirais que j'ai fait la même erreur que vous il y a 12 ans environ avec un PE qui avait des RTT perlés on avait déduit au départ en semaines et je notais sur un cahier si les RTT avaient bien été pris car sinon trop déduits ! mais je ne savais pas qu'on ne déduisait qu'à la semaine et non de ci deca (perlés) ! donc la deuxième année j'ai recalculé ma mensualisation sans la déduction des RTT et le PE en prenait de temps à autre ou même en heures mais plus jamais nous avons déduit quoi que ce soit "convenance personnelle" du PE !


----------



## Petuche (1 Novembre 2022)

Je procède comme angele. .. si les PE ont des rtt et bien où ils me laissent leur enfant ou il le garde mais dans ce cas c'est convenance personnelle donc aucune déduction.. .


----------



## assmatzam (1 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

I' est impossible de déduire des jours de rtt du parent poses en jours perlés c'est illégal 

Les parents ne peuvent déduire du calcul de la mensualisation que  des semaines complètes comme pour la 1ere semaine 

2ème point 
Vôtre mensualisation est fausse 
Si vous travaillez 40,5 heures par semaine votre mensualisation doit être calculé sur cette base 
Les heures complémentaires sont les heures au delà de votre temps de travail prévu au contrat soit au delà de 40,5 heures et la 45ème heure 
Au delà de 45 heures par semaine ce seront des heures supplémentaires 

Les heures complémentaires et supplémentaires ne sont qu'exceptionnelles et soumises à l'accord de la salariée


----------



## loli33 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Assmatzam, non il n'est pas illégal de poser des jours perlés. La CCN parle de semaines, néanmoins si ce point est clairement énoncé dans le contrat comme étant possible (c'est à dire si l'assmat l'accepte), alors les parents peuvent tout à fait poser des jours par ci par là, une semaine étant équivalente au nombre de jours moyen travaillé par semaine, selon le contrat.

Moi-même je prends des jours perlés (par exemple j'ai pris le lundi 31 octobre pour faire le pont) ; je ne me verrais pas me permettre d'en prendre, et l'interdire aux parents. Après, j'imagine que nombre d'assmats ont pris ce jour en sans solde, mais ça reste soumis à l'accord des familles dans ce cas, je n'ai pas cette inquiétude pour ma part.


----------



## assmatzam (3 Novembre 2022)

Non on ne reconstitue pas des semaines avec des jours perlés 

Je ne sais pas où vous avez lu que c'était possible dans la ccn


----------



## assmatzam (3 Novembre 2022)

La seul chose qui est possible c'est de calculer la mensualisation sur 2 rythmes en stipulant le nombre de semaines de chaque type avec les jours et volume horaire qui seront travaillés

Et un planning devra être joint au contrat pour les semaines ou il ne sera travaillé que 4 jours en indiquant clairement le jour non travaillé sur la semaine

Par exemple

41 semaines x 5 jours et
5 semaines x 4 jours
Réparties comme suit:
Semaine 20 L, M, J, V
Semaine 32 M, M, J, V
Etc....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Novembre 2022)

Idem, pas de pérlės.  Ni pour la pose des congés,  ni pour la pose de RTT (qui ne nous concerne pas), reconstituées en semaines fictives ! 
Ce n'est pas possible. 
1 semaine sans accueil est du lundi au dimanche. 
Pas un lundi + 1 lundi etc.,.

Cela fausse le nbr de semaines réellement programmé.


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

Idem, pas de congés perlés.


----------

